# gamblers virgil



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I know it been a awhile. Any how I wanted to see if some of you ped gurus and fanciers could shed some Light on Virgil and the dogs done fre him. I read the basic story but if any of you fellas been around or seen any of his offspring him self. Just chime in at let me know what you think about the dog or anything bred with his influence.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I only know people who have Virgil bred dogs and from what they say-- no complaints, fiery dogs who like to work. Honestly I've never heard anything bad about them


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

After years of research, and you find the right pedigree, you'll find that he is actually a 
'Panther bred' dog.
Which is represented very well on my yard..... 
To find out more about him, research McGee's panther who was quite an impressive indavidual


----------

